# Karpfengewässer?!?!



## marvin-carp (10. August 2008)

#hhi, 
|kopfkratwo gibs ein gutes karpfengewässer ??
#ckönnt ihr mir villeicht ein paar tipps geben??


----------



## Nailuj (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

Wäre recht Hilfreich wenn du sagen könntest aus welcher Gegend du bist und wie weit du fahren würdest.


----------



## marvin-carp (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

also ich komme aus karlsruhe egal wie weit wen es zu weit ist dan mach ich da urlaub


----------



## angelpfeife (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

Der Velence see in Ungarn ist bekannt für seine Karpfen...
Bist du zufällig im AVK? Im Knielinger See bei Maxau gibt es ein Paar gute Stellen...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*



marvin-carp schrieb:


> also ich komme aus karlsruhe egal wie weit wen es zu weit ist dan mach ich da urlaub



Na klar, alleine Angelurlaub mit 14.!
Musst du nicht auch bald mal wieder in die Schule?


----------



## marvin-carp (11. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

also ich habe noch 4 wochen ferien und mit meinem cuseng kann ich gehen der is 20


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (13. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*



marvin-carp schrieb:


> also ich habe noch 4 wochen ferien und mit meinem cuseng kann ich gehen der is 20




kleine rechtschreibestunde : cuseng gibts net COUSIN #h


----------



## marvin-carp (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

entschuldigung


----------



## Path (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

in der nähe von karlsruhe würde ich an den rhein gehen 
such dir dort nen seitenarm und wenns dort seerosen hatt wirst du auch bald die ersten karpfen drillen können
viel erfolg#6


----------



## Checco (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

Wenn du aus Karlsruhe kommst ist es bis Frankreich doch nicht wirklich weit und die haben doch angeblich gute Gewässer.
Ich angel nicht auf Karpfen, hab ich mal gelesen und gehört das es dort gute Gewässer geben soll.


----------



## marvin-carp (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer?!?!*

thx werde mal schauen


----------

